# javac und java schliesst immer wieder. ist das normal?



## danielritter (17. Aug 2007)

hallo zusammen. 

ich bin sehr neu hier (eben registriert) und eben so neu mit der programmiersprache java. ich lese jetzt gerade das buch java ist auch eine insel (6te auflage). 

jetzt zur frage:

hier steht wie man die programme java und javac im ordner bin öffnet und wie man den compiler bedient (1. frage was ist eigentlich genau ein compiler und für was braucht man ihn). wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann man in javac und java befehle schreiben. aber hier mein hauptproblem. wenn ich die programme öffne java und javac schliessen sie immer wieder automatisch. ist das so? wenn nicht wie macht man es richtig?

danke für euro hilfe... dani


----------



## Jango (17. Aug 2007)

danielritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich bin sehr neu hier (eben registriert) und eben so neu mit der programmiersprache java. ich lese jetzt gerade das buch java ist auch eine insel (6te auflage).
> 
> ...



...lies einfach weiter und du wirst es erfahren.  :wink:


----------



## danielritter (17. Aug 2007)

tut mir leid aber ich komme nicht draus mit den nächsten seiten. ich bin jetzt auf der seite 74. 
ich habe das quadrat beispiel einmal öffnen mit und dann mit dem javac geöffnet. dann hat es eine klasse erstellt. aber mehr habe ich noch nicht geschafft. könntest du mir ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## Guest (17. Aug 2007)

Hast du das hier wirklich gelesen? 

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...01_006.htm#mj1888d98c7837b9f8e75b49a28076a367

Wenn die Klasse erstellt wurde, dann führe sie einfach aus. (Siehe 1.6.3 Die Laufzeitumgebung)


----------



## danielritter (18. Aug 2007)

wenn ich es mit java öffne schliesst es sich wieder automatisch... komisch. naja ich lese jetzt ein mal weiter. das ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wichtig. aber danke noch für die hilfe. ich gehe jetzt dann zum 2tem kapitel.


----------



## Guest (18. Aug 2007)

danielritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich es mit java öffne schliesst es sich wieder automatisch... komisch. naja ich lese jetzt ein mal weiter. das ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wichtig. aber danke noch für die hilfe. ich gehe jetzt dann zum 2tem kapitel.


Das liegt einfach daran, dass es ein Console-Programm ist (Läuft also im DOS-Fenster) und es beendet sich 
gleich wieder.

1) Starte die Console bzw. DOS-Fenster 

Start->Ausführen,  cmd eintippen

2) Wechsle in das Verzeichnis, wo deine Java-Datei steht

c:\> cd c:\projekte

3) Kompiliere das ganze

c:\projekte\> javac Quadrat.java

4) und Ausführen

c:\projekte\> java Quadrat


----------



## Jango (18. Aug 2007)

Das setzt vorraus, dass er den ganzen "Path-Kram" richtig gesetzt hat. 
Und dafür gibts hier in diesem Forum jede Menge Beiträge. Suche benutzen... :wink:



			
				danielritter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..*.das ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so wichtig.* aber danke noch für die hilfe. ich gehe jetzt dann zum 2tem kapitel.


Nö, Programme starten is nun wirklich Pille. Hauptsache man blättert immer schön weiter (was immer da auch steht). 
Was? Seite 74? Und du weißt noch nicht, wie man ein Java Programm compiliert und startet? Wird das erst im Anhang erklärt? Auweia...


----------



## danielritter (18. Aug 2007)

hi danke für die anleitung aber wenn ich das alles eingebe, steht immer "Der Befehl .... ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden. naja es sollte zwar stimmen was ich eingegeben habe, ist aber leider nicht der fall. danke trotzdem.


----------



## Wodan (18. Aug 2007)

Das dürfte daran liegen, dass du wohl noch kein "path" gesetzt hast.
Arbeitsplatz-->rechtsKlick-->Eigenschaften-->Erweitert-->Umgebungsvariablen-->nun bei Benutzervariablen und Systemvariablen den pfad deines java.bin-ordner hinzufügen!sprich:
Name der VariableATH 
Wert der Variable: C:\Java\jdk1.6.0_01\bin (müsstest du mit deinem pfad ersetzen, falls du es in einem anderen Ordner liegen hast)

kA ob du nun Neustarten musst, wenn ja machs einfach schnell 
Danach öffnest du eine Console wie oben schon beschrieben z.b. mit Ausführen.. cmd eintippen ok klicken oder unter Start-->Alle Programme-->Zubehör-->Eingabeaufforderung

Nun wechselst du in dein Ordner mit der java-Datei z.b. Quadrat.java!
mit "cd Ordnername" kommst du ein Verzeichnis hoch mit "cd.." kommst du ein Verzeichnis runter 

Wenn du dich nun in deinem Ordner mit der Quadrat.java befindest tippst du in die Console:
javac Quadrat.java
-->Prozessor arbeitet bzw. Compiler
danach tippst du ein:
java Quadrat

Also bei javac arbeitet der "Compiler" und bei java arbeitet der "Interpreter"

Compiler       - Auch "Übersetzer" genannt,transformiert das geschriebene Programm in eine andere Reprästentation.   
                      (Bytecode)                           


Interpreter    - Interpreter ist ein "Ablaufmodell". Er liest die Datei Schritt für Schritt aus dem Bytecode und
                      führt dann die Anweisungen auf dem Mikroprozessor aus.

hoffe es hat dir ein wenig geholfen 

mfg wodan


----------



## danielritter (18. Aug 2007)

hi wodan danke für deine gute antwort. ich werde es dann später einmal ausprobieren. ich habe jetzt nur noch eine kleine frage was ist cd ordnername und cd? wo kommt man ein verzeichnis höher oder tiefer? danke


----------



## Wodan (18. Aug 2007)

hi, also cd ordnername is z.b. wenn ich meine console öffne bin ich in einem Verzeichnis z.b.
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal

nun möchte ich z.b. zu ein paar java programme,welche auf dem desktop in einem Ordner liegen also kann ich nun mit cd Ordnername mein Verzeichnis wechseln

c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal cd Desktop
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop cd Pascal
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop\Pascal cd Java
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop\Pascal\Java cd Programme
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop\Pascal\Java\Programme
^^nun kann ich eintippen
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop\Pascal\Java\Programme javac Quadrat.java(er compiliert)
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop\Pascal\Java\Programme java Quadrat(er interpretiert)

mit cd.. kannst du ein Verzeichnis runter sprich:
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal cd..
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\cd..
c:\

man kann auch sofort mehrere Ordner wechseln indem man sie mit "/" voneinander trennt  sprich:

c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal cd Desktop/Pascal/Java/Programme
c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pascal\Desktop\Pascal\Java\Programme

Ein alter Lehrer von mir würde nun sagen:"Ham ma jetzt klar?"  :meld: 

mfg wodan


----------



## danielritter (18. Aug 2007)

okey jetzt habe ich es verstanden. danke viel mal für diese sehr guten erklärungen. mfg dani


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Aug 2007)

Jango : 18. 08. 2007 hat gesagt.:


> Das setzt vorraus, dass er den ganzen "Path-Kram" richtig gesetzt hat.





danielritter : 18. 08. 2007 hat gesagt.:


> aber wenn ich das alles eingebe, steht immer "Der Befehl .... ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.


 :shock: 
Da hat Jango's Glaskugel wohl gerade erst ihren Frühjahrsputz hinter sich!


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Aug 2007)

Nachtrag zu Wodan:

*cd* steht für *c*hange *d*irectory = wechsele Verzeichnis


----------



## danielritter (18. Aug 2007)

okey danke viel mal.


----------



## Wodan (18. Aug 2007)

thx, leroy  und nun häkchen nicht vergessen  :meld:


----------



## danielritter (18. Aug 2007)

schon gemacht


----------

